# Votes for SEVA GRREAT



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Bumping up!

Let's help this Rescue place with a simple Facebook vote!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I voted this morning, Good Luck!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Bumping up again for Southeast VA Golden Retriever Rescue. I only made a donation when Karen519 got involved with an older GR who was resqued by SEVA. This can help them even more.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> Bumping up again for Southeast VA Golden Retriever Rescue. I only made a donation when Karen519 got involved with an older GR who was resqued by SEVA. This can help them even more.


bumping up - one weeks left. they are in second place. only one vote allowed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bumping Up.............Please Vote!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I voted for SEVA GRREAT*

I voted for Seva GRREAT

https://www.facebook.com/MetroProductions/app_448052561910393


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

bump up - one vote, one week. These people saved just recently an older GR with the help of Karen!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I just voted for them as well. I hope they can win!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> I just voted for them as well. I hope they can win!


https://www.facebook.com/MetroProduc...48052561910393

more bumping up!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bumping up.................Please vote, you can vote only once!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> I voted for Seva GRREAT
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MetroProductions/app_448052561910393


bumping up!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/MetroProduc...48052561910393

bump bump


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just voted. We worked with them before getting Harry. What a wonderful group of people!


----------

